# Tombstone Lettering How To



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice tutorial! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Great tutorial. You and Terra actually have a very similar style!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

I love it. This video really made me understand what is actually going on. Thanks. 

Gotta get my Foam blocks, and start creating Tombstones.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Great tutorial.


----------



## 556boyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Sweet! Easier than how I have done it, I have not had the router bit lol


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have considered the foam gravestones for years, but I live in Western New York and almost every Halloween and the days/weeks before we get winds and rain that would blow down and/or ruin anything foam. Anyone have suggestions for sop porting foam gravestones in wind gusts of 30mph (there's at least a couple days of winds like this every year)


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mkozik1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wondering what you technique is for the paint. Assuming you are painting the letters with the black first and then the rest? Is there a special paint you are using which allows it to adhere to the foam or just generic primer and then regular outside paint?

Thanks,


----------



## nightcast (Sep 8, 2011)

556boyer said:


> I have considered the foam gravestones for years, but I live in Western New York and almost every Halloween and the days/weeks before we get winds and rain that would blow down and/or ruin anything foam. Anyone have suggestions for sop porting foam gravestones in wind gusts of 30mph (there's at least a couple days of winds like this every year)


Not sure about everyone else... But before gluing the foam boards together, I cut two 8 to 12 inch long channels from the bottom of the middle piece up to about center on the middle board. Then embed 1/2 inch PVC pipe in the channel and glue the Tombstone together. I use the now embedded PVC pipe as guide and stability chambers. Pound some small rebar into the ground and slide the PVC over the rebar. I use 18 inch long rebar, with half in the ground and half in the embedded pipe. Never have had any problems with weather moving any of my Tombstones.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

Mkozik1 said:


> Wondering what you technique is for the paint. Assuming you are painting the letters with the black first and then the rest? Is there a special paint you are using which allows it to adhere to the foam or just generic primer and then regular outside paint?
> 
> Thanks,


I am using regular latex house paint that I got from the oops section of homedepot. I will make a video showing how I do my painting technique hopefully this upcoming weekend if the weather allows it!


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the tut Bigant.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Check out Terra's tutorial on tombstone building. She embeds pvc in the layers and uses them to slide over rebar that gets hammered into the ground. Mine were made that way (Thank you Terra) and I have never had one blow over....I can't say the same for my Spirit Halloween ones.  



icetross911 said:


> I have considered the foam gravestones for years, but I live in Western New York and almost every Halloween and the days/weeks before we get winds and rain that would blow down and/or ruin anything foam. Anyone have suggestions for sop porting foam gravestones in wind gusts of 30mph (there's at least a couple days of winds like this every year)


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks BigAnt. After watching this, I think I definitely need the router attachment. I found the free hand dremel method very challenging when I tried it.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> Thanks BigAnt. After watching this, I think I definitely need the router attachment. I found the free hand dremel method very challenging when I tried it.


No problem glad to help! I was originally doing it free hand as well and grew tired of it rather quickly haha


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Ah! Thank you! I needed this!


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Bigant, your video was the final motivation to make tombstones this year. Thank you!

One I did tonight in 30 minutes with Dremel plus pattern about 30 minutes to design/trace, another 90 minutes to pick out the foam I didn't want but at least I get to watch TV at the same time).


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

That looks great!!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Great tutorial! This may give me the motivation to create some tombstones!


----------

